# Karate and Pumps



## Surrey Sam (Apr 21, 2011)

My daughter has just been trialing the Omnipod pump but we are a bit worried about her doing Karate. I wondered if anyone might have any experience of pumps and Karate/contact sports. Thanks Sam


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 21, 2011)

No real help unfortunately, but my friends daughter does ice-skating with a pump. Her mother discussed her requirements with her instructor, who was a great help.

Her daughter has just won her 1st championship, the only thing is that unless she comes off the pump, she won't be allowed to partner.

It maybe worthwhile discussing things with her instructor, then if failing that ring around, perhaps another one has had experience


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 21, 2011)

Surrey Sam said:


> My daughter has just been trialing the Omnipod pump but we are a bit worried about her doing Karate. I wondered if anyone might have any experience of pumps and Karate/contact sports. Thanks Sam



As the Omnipod is tubeless, what sites can it potentially be attached to, there may be some sites that are out of any direct contact in terms of karate, maybe lower torso, well, I am no karate expert................but catching tubes is eliminated.........


----------



## Copepod (Apr 21, 2011)

The problem with contact sports is that the pump position has to be safe both the for the person wearing the pump and anyone who might come into contact with it eg karate opponent kicking it, anyone tackling pump wearer in rugby (I know contact tends to be arms round knees, but high tackles do happen - our French teacher who had taught rugby boys for over 10 years refused to take any more sessions after being tackled by fearless 12 year old girls!) etc. Depending on length of bouts, disconnecting pump from insertion tubing might be worthwhile, but even tubing would have to be carefully located to avoid harm.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 22, 2011)

Surrey Sam said:


> My daughter has just been trialing the Omnipod pump but we are a bit worried about her doing Karate. I wondered if anyone might have any experience of pumps and Karate/contact sports. Thanks Sam



Is there any contact for girls? I know when I practiced many years ago females were not allowed to make contact in competition.
Omnipod though would be a bit risky in case of accidental contact. Your daughter would be better off with a tubed pump so that she can disconnect at the cannula and just reconnect as needed. It's quite simple to put some padding over the cannula.


----------

